# 2008 GTO ( just found this )



## CritterRacing (Mar 2, 2006)

heres a little artical about the 08 GTO. http://www.motortrend.com/future/spied/112_0505_2008_pontiac_gto/index.html


----------



## redrocketgto (Jul 14, 2005)

I like the one I have better.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

redrocketgto said:


> I like the one I have better.


:agree


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

:agree


redrocketgto said:


> I like the one I have better.


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

oh no, that will not do....... all these new cars are looking like the mustang, boxy. i am gonna have to agree with the others.... ours are better!


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

If I wanted a Mustang, I would have bought one! I'll keep mine over that any day!


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

Not bad.. but I like my CG 05 better.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

That has long ago been debunked as BS.

That said,

*DIE, RETRO, DIE!!!*


----------



## CarzyCaz (Mar 6, 2006)

So my fears have come true, therefore I will test drive a GTO this next week just for fun  

Retro yes, but I don't have too much beef with the front, I think that's what most people wanted as a "newage GTO"... but the back still looks like a damn Honda. Nonetheless, it's got the same performance as the current tigers, but is just not as good lookin'


----------



## TommyD (Feb 14, 2006)

Not as bad as I thought it was going to be but I still like ours better. I would love to see the interior. I doubt that it would approach what we have. At this stage of my life I am not going to settle for a cheeseoid interior no matter how sharp the outside is.


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

TommyD said:


> Not as bad as I thought it was going to be but I still like ours better. I would love to see the interior. I doubt that it would approach what we have. At this stage of my life I am not going to settle for a cheeseoid interior no matter how sharp the outside is.


Yes Yes.


----------



## Noraku_6.0L (Nov 9, 2005)

It resembles the Camaro way too much, altering the front end just isn't enough.


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

:agree


redrocketgto said:


> I like the one I have better.


 The front looks like more like the trans am of the smokey and the bandit era mixed with a loser mustang yuck! gm needs to do something about that design. I like my yj 04 goat just the way it is.


----------



## GTO Roper (Oct 6, 2004)

alptbird said:


> :agree
> 
> The front looks like more like the trans am of the smokey and the bandit era mixed with a loser mustang yuck! gm needs to do something about that design. I like my yj 04 goat just the way it is.


I was thinking the same...well said!


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

*The 08 GTO was designed by the Chinese*

:confused 
2008 GTO lead Designer: Mr. Ughh Lee


----------



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

TommyD said:


> Not as bad as I thought it was going to be but I still like ours better. I would love to see the interior. I doubt that it would approach what we have. At this stage of my life I am not going to settle for a cheeseoid interior no matter how sharp the outside is.


:agree 

Our cars are really something special, with these interiors and everything else to boot, I'm not sure these will ever be beat for the price.


----------



## 4 BKT VET (Mar 28, 2006)

If I were going that route, I would have waited for the supposed Challenger. Now that has major potential. GM's idea of the F-Body for '09 is a joke.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

I like the looks of the little Red GTO as a replacement better.

http://www.motortrend.com/future/spied_vehicles/112_0309_2007_pontiac_gto/


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

ModBoss2 said:


> I like the looks of the little Red GTO as a replacement better.
> 
> http://www.motortrend.com/future/spied_vehicles/112_0309_2007_pontiac_gto/




That looks too much like a G6....


I'll keep my 2006!


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

GOATGIRL said:


> That looks too much like a G6....
> 
> 
> I'll keep my 2006!


True, but with some GTO treatment I think that'd be a better direction to go instead of Pontiac trying to figure out what kind of retro look would be best. Our GTOs aren't retro and I think Pontiac shouldn't even think about following the trend now, as an afterthought, just because Mustangs and PT Cruisers got away with it.

...and I plan on keeping my '05!


----------



## Kilboy (Mar 17, 2006)

I dont like either design... I think the GTO's were finally hitting there designing nich... I think GM should have simply began developement of the New GTO on the same platform just in the states to save on the cost...that should have been their design difference... no need to redevelope something that isn't broken... 

How bout instead of spending all their money on an unnecessary redesign they pumped some money into advertisement to sell more units...once again just my .02

Justin


----------



## BARONGTO (Mar 30, 2006)

I Saw This Concept Sketch Quite Some Time Ago So I Seriously Doubt That This Is The Latest!

Relax Guys!!!

I Am Sure After All The Negative Press About The Current Goat (with Which I Disagree By The Way, I Have An 05 Red/red 6 Sp) The 2008 Goat Will Be A Knockout!!


----------



## GM Paint Guy (Apr 8, 2006)

*Similarities?......*

I'm sure this has been posted before, but has anyone noticed the similairities of the 1999 Concept GTO and the 2006 Concept Camaro? _(Sorry for the giant pic size on the Camaro)_



















GM & Lutz has already stated that, other than Cadillac, the designers are moving away from the "Cutting Edge" styling. Hopefully the GTO will be alot more distinct from any other GM pony/personal luxury car.

I've inquired with Lutz via email why they have not taken the Kappa platform (Solstice & Sky) and extended the platform to a 2+2 (like in the Nomad concept) place a slick body on it, and slam a V-8 in it (like the Mallet Solstic) and sell that as a Chevy III or a Pontiac Tempest in the interim. The Zeta Platform developement is still too far off, and they have already built a Kappa Stretch Platform once... the tooling is there?


----------



## 03xtreme (Apr 14, 2006)

do you actually get a response from them?

because i don't understand being born gm... in all their infinite wisdom, why it is so time consuming to put a camaro body as presented this year onto the holden chassis.

i mean how hard is that? can't be that hard.... body panels are nothing compared to chassis electronics, etc.

Gosh just put the camaro body on the Goat with the same everything except the body and sell the thing.... they couldn't build them fast enough.


----------



## GM Paint Guy (Apr 8, 2006)

03xtreme said:


> (1)do you actually get a response from them?
> 
> (2)because i don't understand being born gm... in all their infinite wisdom, why it is so time consuming to put a camaro body as presented this year onto the holden chassis.
> 
> ...


(1) YES!... Bob Lutz is brilliant, he reads his e-mail daily, he started on of the first Corprate Blogs by a Fortune 500 VP that allows anyone to give anyfeedback... AND HE LISTENS! (Of course it helps that I have his Company e-mail address  .) I sent something regarding the Aveo Extreme about 10 months ago, he didn't have the answers himself, but HE responded within 6 hours and forwarded the questions to his staff, he followed up with them a week later.... I got lot's of details a day later from the heads of Design and Marketing. :cool Bob Lutz is "Da Man"!

(2)... Dang, I could write a 10 page disertation on this. Look at the Solstice/Sky/Cobalt... that was 95% computer degin and intergration...MOST car companies (BMW, FORD, MB, Toyota, Mitsu, Etc) still build in clay along with the computers. Believe me, the Zeta Platform is moving at a high rate of speed. In the past, new platform design & developement took 5+ years!..Solstice/Sky/Cobalt all were 18-24 months from Concept Intro.

Panels ARE harder that you think... The Hydroforming molds are Extremely expensive to manufacture and there is crash safety, increased passage protection standards, etc, etc, Yada, Yada, Yada. Remeber, these are COMPLETELY *NEW* Global Platforms that are being built to compete and beat the competition. GM has changed... _and for the Rice Worshipers out there, the Japanese companies have just as many Quality problems & recalls... they just save them and slip them in during a regularly scheduled service visit, hiding them in the invoice with "CUSTOMER REQUESTED MAINT." when you don't even know about it._

"SMACK!" get off your soap box!..... opps, sorry


----------



## 03xtreme (Apr 14, 2006)

imho

if gm wanted to put the camaro out next year they could.

by the time the camaro comes out, it will be out of date, it's practically behind the times as it is, the challenger will be out before it, i'm sure ford is going to do something with the mustang and we all now import companies change cars annually lol.

i'm so sick of mustangs though i can't stand it. oh that, camry's accords, civics and any acura you can think of.

speaking of new models, the equinox is the best vehicle in its class hands down, even superior to the "new" rav 4. gm hit the mark on that one.

whats the email addy?


----------



## GM Paint Guy (Apr 8, 2006)

03xtreme said:


> ...whats the email addy?


:confused Hmmmmmmm... Mr. Lutz is internet savy, I wonder how long my 
engineering career with GM would last if I posted his company E-mail on the WWW????









here's his BLOG: *GM Fastlane BLOG 







*


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

*2008 gto*

I dont really like that one i like the one that is production now i think they should give it a 66-67 look.


----------



## CrazyAL (Jan 30, 2006)

*MotorTrend, YUCK!*

I couldn't read the article. I saw the motortrend URL come up and I just quickly closed it. I am on full and total boycott. I believe we established some time ago how much they SUCK. I'm sure there was something in there negative about the current GTO which we all love. Anyway, I'm just saying if motortrend had to depned on me to make money, they'd be SOL.:cheers


----------



## pab13 (Apr 20, 2006)

Groucho said:


> That has long ago been debunked as BS.
> 
> That said,
> 
> *DIE, RETRO, DIE!!!*


Im with TommyD on this one, it's ok but the interiors of the retro concepts is just taking it toooooooo far. I reckon the current GTO, has the benchmark for an interior going in any car.


----------



## GOGOGTO! (May 5, 2006)

This sucks. I hate all of the new designs i have seen for the '08 GTO's. I love the design now, y don't they just keep that, maybe include the sport appearence package, and then just improve on power, performance, and handling. I would hate to see the '04-'06 design just dissapear!:confused


----------



## jason (CMEXLR8) (May 2, 2006)

I have to say I was a little worried when i bought my 06 m6 gto 2 months ago. They told me a new gto was comming in the next year or two. After seeing the pictures of the new gto and knowing they are using the same ls2 and tranny I feel alot better!!!!!


----------



## KC.MO.GTO (Jul 7, 2006)

the new ones look like a hopped up G6 rather than a cavlier on steroids


----------



## spindler27 (Jul 2, 2006)

im just replying and skipping throught the other replies so I don't know if this was mentioned, but that is the car from super car street challenge for ps2, that game came out YEARS ago and was a concept then, and obviously is still a concept, i hate the way it looks and I hope they don't even consider building it


----------



## pbmaniac2000 (Feb 13, 2006)

I think it would have been awesome to go with more of the 67 design with the stacked headlights. They just look beautiful. Just my 2cents.


----------



## pbmaniac2000 (Feb 13, 2006)

I would be the happiest man alive if they came out looking like that!!!! I do not like the back end however.

This car is on sale on ebay for those interested. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1967...19QQihZ007QQcategoryZ7244QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## NoToDoD (Jun 27, 2006)

Can anyone say.... "Sunbird?"


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

Groucho said:


> That has long ago been debunked as BS.
> 
> That said,
> 
> *DIE, RETRO, DIE!!!*


:agree


----------

